# cooking squid with skin on



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

has anyone tried it?
would save a whole lot of prep time cos I'm a lazy bugger and the wife insists the tubes must be perfectly white and skin free.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Skin on is great.. Also, if you haven't already, try the wings and tentacles of smaller squid.. The best bits a generally tossed out! Cook them even hotter than usual, with just oil garlic and salt with maybe just a dusting of flour.. Makes me miss tassie and the tasty southern calamari!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I've eaten the tentacles without bothering to skin them. They get coloured spots on them that change colour as you cook them. Very cool.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

yummy!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

+1 the tentacles.
I usually leave them all attached to the head. Just trim off the eyeballs and the bit between them and the tube, and pop out the beak. Deep fry the whole tasty little bundle. Mmmm....


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

What do you about the suckers? Trim them off or spit them out?


----------



## davo79 (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree it is much easier to cut open the hood to clean the inside, but if you must have rings for some reason i sometimes i sometimes turn the hood inside out with the handle of a long wooden spoon. This also helps to keep rings in a circle shape.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

another trick is to marinate your squid rings or strips in mashed up Kiwi fruit for an hour then wash the kiwi fruit off before cooking 
the acid if the kiwi fruit tenderises the squid


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I can see doing that to put some kiwifruit (or other fruit) flavour in the squid but can't see the point for tenderising. I've found that squid that isn't tender has been cooked too long.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

filthy said:


> has anyone tried it?
> would save a whole lot of prep time cos I'm a lazy bugger and the wife insists the tubes must be perfectly white and skin free.


Unheard of to take the skin off squid for our family, didn't realise people did it. I know lots of people used to throw the tentacles out but, Mediterranean heritage and all, we'd shake our heads in disgust.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Having said that, I'm one of those guilty of peeling prawns, I hear people just eat the lot when bbq'd (teppanyaki style I guess) which makes me feel rather ignorant and wastful.


----------



## CET (Dec 19, 2012)

Daveyak

If I am cooking squid in a fry pan, and only squid. I do not over cook, not tough, great. The Gods are happy.
If I want to cook squid in spaghetti marinara where cooking times may vary and high heat is not possible because of including pasta sauce etc. then I soak the squid in Kiwi Fruit. Not for the taste but to tenderise it. Don't knock it, try it.

When I was told about it I thought it was bullshit but it works.

Pete


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

cheaterparts said:


> another trick is to marinate your squid rings or strips in mashed up Kiwi fruit for an hour then wash the kiwi fruit off before cooking
> the acid if the kiwi fruit tenderises the squid


Don't do it for too long or it goes mushy.
We stopped tenderising as we prefer it slightly chewy.


----------

